

No More Passwords, with Clef - josephwegner
http://getclef.com

======
kseistrup
Logging in with Clef is a breeze. However, it's only protected by a 4-digit
PIN plus possibly by the 4-digit PIN of your phone, in effect giving a
protection of an 8-digit PIN (which is even worse than an 8-digit password
with a mixture of [A-Za-z0-9])… So this is more about convenience than
security, as far as I can see.

~~~
josephwegner
But it also centralizes your login mechanisms. As long as no one can try to
log in as me from China (Or any other place that isn't near me), then I'm not
worried.

For most people, if someone has access to your phone (and your lock PIN, if
you have one), you're already screwed. You probably get email on your phone,
so it would be as simple as doing a "Forgot Your Password" thing.

Clef sort of acts like your house key for the internet. It's safe because it's
with you.

~~~
kseistrup
Yes, you're right.

